# Jet/HF Dust Collector Thien mods



## woodnthings

Everyone's doin' it so I jumped in too.
Longknife's thread 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/yes-works-25110/
inspired me to get off the couch and make this mod to my 2 Jet 1100's. I did it slightly different, leaving a small tab for the center mount. I'll see if that has any negative effects.
This was really so simple I don't know why I put it off for so long...
I cut all 3 baffles from some 3/8" particle board from a crate on the bandsaw. Aluminum brackets were pop riveted on the sides of the dust shroud. The 120 degree 19" diameter area was just eyeballed to be centered over the inlet. This mod will probably work for all HF, Jet and Grizzly dust collectors. My filters were clogged far too quickly previously and it remains to be seen how effective this mod will be. 
The shroud is shown inverted from it's normal position. BTW another observation is that the Jet inlet is opposite from the DC in Longknife's photos.

I referred to these threads for info:
http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.ph....msg819#msg819
http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm


----------



## dwendt1978

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost

If you can take debris hitting your impeller, you are REALLY going to like that mod. If you can't you will want to build an external separator. Either way, that Thein baffle really does the trick!


----------



## mwhals

Have you been able to run a test with it to see how effective it is compared to original?


----------



## woodnthings

*not yet*

But I'll post it up when I can. :yes: bill


----------



## xphnmn

woodnthings said:


> But I'll post it up when I can. :yes: bill


Had a chance to run any wood through it yet? If so, what's your opinion?


----------



## woodnthings

*Results!*

At least 50% improvement. Less dust on the filter by far. The only real way to test it would be a brand new clean filter...which I didn't start with only, a best clean by shaking and turning the paddles inside. But when it's warmer and I can use an air hose to blast the filter clean from outside in that will be a better test. There was no dust on the cone of the collector and just a 1/2 cup shook out of the filter and about 5 gals in the drum below.  bill


----------



## xphnmn

woodnthings said:


> At least 50% improvement. Less dust on the filter by far. The only real way to test it would be a brand new clean filter...which I didn't start with only, a best clean by shaking and turning the paddles inside. But when it's warmer and I can use an air hose to blast the filter clean from outside in that will be a better test. There was no dust on the cone of the collector and just a 1/2 cup shook out of the filter and about 5 gals in the drum below.  bill


 
I just installed a new Wynn Nano cartridge filter on mine and the only dust run through it so far was about a cup full of chips that was in the bottom of my table saw, so it looks like it's time to add the Thien baffle to help keep it clean. After I finish building my PVC piping system of course. Might be a week or two though (finances).


----------



## RetiredLE

A great write up. By the way, I noticed the dust collector on your table saw. It is much smaller (and less bulky) than other setups I have seen. Have you had a chance to try it out?


----------



## woodnthings

*Yup*

I've had variations of it for several years. If you want check out my photos to see both, a dual and a single pickup. The dual rests on the splitters for support, the single is free standing. It's still a work in progress, but it is very effective and keeps 95% of the dust out of my eyes and face spit up by the blade...and it keeps my fingers from getting too close to the blade, another great idea. Cost less than $10.00 of PVC pipe and of course a shop vac. The high velocity low volume of the shop vac works best for the high speed dust off the blade. The lower cabinet of the saws are connected to a regular dust collector, a Jet 1 1/2HP with a blast gate for each saw cabinet. 
My theory is collect as much dust as possible right at the point it is produced...and it's less likely to find it's way into the shop air and into your lungs. I have an overhead air filtration Jet 1000AB as well. And a ceiling exhaust fan/roof ventilator if all else fails. :laughing: bill


----------



## xphnmn

woodnthings said:


> At least 50% improvement. Less dust on the filter by far. The only real way to test it would be a brand new clean filter...which I didn't start with only, a best clean by shaking and turning the paddles inside. But when it's warmer and I can use an air hose to blast the filter clean from outside in that will be a better test. There was no dust on the cone of the collector and just a 1/2 cup shook out of the filter and about 5 gals in the drum below.  bill


 
Forgot to ask before. Do you think the tab you left for the bracket affected it's effectiveness at all?


----------

